# Tooooooo Many Political Threads Lately...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Or am I the only one who thinks this?

Let's all remember this is a FISH forum. Yes, we encourage open discussions about topics beyond the aquatic stuff, but lately, it seems like there are far too many political rants and debates. I know some members are all worked up over this government or that government, but this is a FISH forum so please tone down the rhetoric and political rants or post it on a Political website.

So, let's get back to discussing fish-related topics and cool it a bit on the political ranting.

Anthony

(Writing as a member, but also applicable as a mod)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lets take a diplomatic approach , lets have a vote, 
too many political threads?
submit your votes 
lol


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Or am I the only one who thinks this?
> 
> Let's all remember this is a FISH forum. Yes, we encourage open discussions about topics beyond the aquatic stuff, but lately, it seems like there are far too many political rants and debates. I know some members are all worked up over this government or that government, but this is a FISH forum so please tone down the rhetoric and political rants or post it on a Political website.
> 
> ...


I agree completely, seemed odd to me. I am sure there is a political forum out there somewhere......


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Anthony!!!! I could not agree more! I wish the fishy topics were half as active as the political ones! My vote is yes.....too many


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Concure with the previous posters...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

not sure if I agree, IF its in aqua lounge, then why not?

the aqua lounge is where non fish related things are shared and discussed. I dont think there's a huge effect to the site Unless people are discussing about politics ON the fish threads? (I didnt read any politics threads, just posting what I think about it as a member of Bca) :bigsmile:


----------



## overlord1957 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Alls.
I would say LET THE DISCUSSION BE FREE after all the members are posting their own opinions here.
Instead of paid per post on other political forums.
Please let the member post.
Cheers.

Van


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think having conversations around the hobby and other interests to be fine. But hard core political issues shouldn't be in an open fish forum!

I agree completely with Anthony on this matter!

Thanks


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

If it in aqua lounge, I don't mind. People should care about what is going on, political affects everything, include your hobby.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Rather than say no, mods can add the prefix [politics] in front of the subject. Easy to ignore a topic by its thread title, i do it all the time.

If its banned then might aswell remove the aqualounge or name it other hobbies
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I96 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

neven said:


> Rather than say no, mods can add the prefix [politics] in front of the subject. Easy to ignore a topic by its thread title, i do it all the time.
> 
> If its banned then might aswell remove the aqualounge or name it other hobbies
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I96 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Don't think anyone is trying to ban political discussions just saying there has been a lot of it on the forum lately...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Would be nice to see more aquarium related queries, I think that is why a lot of the other post topics are standing out. Been a bit slowly on here as of late.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I am responsible for some of the "political" threads (but not all), which are also economic and environmental in nature. BC heads to the polls in less than a year and we have a lot of environmental issues to consider, Enbridge being the prime example. Unfortunately I can not think of how to meaningfully remove the politics/economics from that issue.

With the exception of the Enbridge thread, which I would like to continue updating with news links, I am fine with not getting into philosophical or economic discussions from here on out. However, I would think an "Aqualounge" where users are encouraged to discuss anything non-aquarium related would be an appropriate place to have such threads.

Sorry for any inconvenience/stress caused to the mods!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I never really noticed the increase in political threads.. I'm another that checks new posts regularly; check the titles and read the ones that are of interest to me. As Neven said , it is easy to ignore posts I'm not interested in, and to comment on one that does catch my interest.
I think Rastapus is also correct, questions and comments on strictly aquarium related topics are way down. I would hope it is because everyone is reasonably happy with their setup and it is running with minimum problems they need to call for help for.
Forum postings are way down , but the chat room is near moribund lately. Where are all the chatters?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> I never really noticed the increase in political threads.. I'm another that checks new posts regularly; check the titles and read the ones that are of interest to me. As Neven said , it is easy to ignore posts I'm not interested in, and to comment on one that does catch my interest.
> I think Rastapus is also correct, questions and comments on strictly aquarium related topics are way down. I would hope it is because everyone is reasonably happy with their setup and it is running with minimum problems they need to call for help for.
> Forum postings are way down , but the chat room is near moribund lately. Where are all the chatters?


I believe the chatroom is empty because of all the members using the Tapatalk app to view the forum on their cell phones. Unfortunetly the chat function does not work on Tapatalk though...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I will try to contribute more to my tank journals. anything else is often ignored due to them being novels ;-)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, nobody is saying we're even thinking of banning political discussions & debates. Just that there seem to be a lot of them lately, as opposed to fish-related threads.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i know a solution, a Dress like a fish thread! with a sister thread, Best fish face picture


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Anthony. Neither is he suggesting banning. I am quite selective in opening the politically toned items.

I log on the BCA mainly for relaxation and mental break, not to be worked up


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

> Aqua Lounge(1 Viewing)
> Aqua Lounge Wanna talk about something else? Have some other hobbies you wanna talk about? Watch a good Movies? Share it in here.


Well, better change this description up or remove the lounge all together.
No doubt starting this "politically arguable" thread is the best way to quash any others from popping up.
LMAO just what this forum needed, more restraint, control & censorship.
If these types of threads bother a member, why read them?? Move on to something you like. Pretty dam simple if you ask me.
I would say if the tone in the lounge has shifted to a lot of political discussions then the membership obviously has something to they wish to discuss.
I believe the first few words in the lounges description allows for that "Wanna talk about something else"??
Maybe the last part of the Aqua Lounge should read;
"Share it in here, as long as it agrees with our subject choices, views and only of a positive belly rubbing nature."
That should be about perfect with the direction this board has been moving over the last while.
Besides, haven't "fish discussions" become a thing of the past since "Gods gift to Aquaria Hobbyists" joined our board??? 
Just sayin' LOL


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I totally agree with Anthony's view on the recent trend of non-fish related topics, personal rants, political related, personal blogging on personal matters, random disrespectful posts,...many others I'm sure we're aware of. I see all these, personally speaking, annoying rants by people that lead to a semantic debate or war or words over something that can easily be avoided if a little extra time was given to think before typing. I think people need to start thinking how their thread/post is going to help this forum on a fish hobbyist point of view. If it doesn't help, then go find another forum to post your rant on.

I still believe, or I'm just lying to myself, that there's still some goods from this forum, but I have to admit that seeing some retarded non-fish related threads does get me worked up sometimes. Like gklaw, BCA is a sanctuary for me to find some relaxation and mental break. Time and time again, when I meet up with some of the members of BCA with membership seniority, the first thing I hear are:
"Man, did you see that stupid post on .... it's not even fish related, go find another forum to post on"
"I can't believe the number of retards posting retarded threads"
""BCA isn't the same as it was before"
"Did you hear that guy who flipped the fish/equipment a week after he bought it cheap"
"Who's this member XXX, keeps posting all these personal rants like it's a personal blog"

My biggest beef: Respect is lacking when I see these types of threads come up. Respect for the forum, respect for all party of thoughts. The same type of thread gets bumped up and i can't put these types of threads on an ignore list. I don't think members past and present, but more so with newer members who just run their mouths about whatever is on their minds. Man, read the forum rules and be respectful of the forum.

NEW MEMBERS PLEASE READ PLEASETHIS:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/

The forum is a great place for fish hobbyists to share and help each other in a positive and non-confrontational environment. I've been paying forward to new members I meet based on how I was received by the older forum members. The culture of the forum has definitely changed.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The forum has gotten considerably larger and more diverse over the years. I am never bothered by posts and threads that wander off fish topics and help discussions.. If I am interested in a thread, any thread, I will add my two cents.... If I'm not interested , I simply ignore it by not opening it.. I do not go through the forum thread by thread, but look in by using the "New Posts " button. From there, I decide what I want to read and comment on if I have something to add. I seldom get into "who said what" on the forum chats with other members I meet ... maybe because those types of posts are often missed by me when I selectively read posts .
Like I've said before ..The forum is a community . We have a wide range of interests, opinions and personalities on here. I welcome that difference....as long as all on here remain respectful of other members, I don't really worry about the subject of individual threads. I would prefer posts were more on aquarium and pet related topics, but like with this thread, I occasionally join in on more off topic discussions.

You can get an idea of how often I post ... I have been a member almost from the beginning of BCA, and from the beginning after the crash wiped out all the old BCA data....... and I'm still showing as a forum novice .. LOL


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

General light discussion on any subject is ok with me, but as Anthony says this is a Tropical fish forum and not intended to be used for hard core opinions on subjects other than fish related issues. Lets keep it fun people!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

seems to me it's black and white. if you provide an area like the lounge for free discussion then you're giving people the green light to express whatever they so desire, period. so, either we do away with the area or simply ignore the things that we aren't fond of reading.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think just look at the title check it out if you want to respond do it no harm done


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> LMAO just what this forum needed, more restraint, control & censorship.


with all due respect...I do not understand how you twist what appeared to be a simple request into "restraint, control & censorship"?? 
Did he actually say stop posting political threads? No he said "please tone down"...big difference as far as I am concerned. Given that 6 out of the top 12 threads in the Aqua Lounge are rants or something of politically related nature, I would say it was quite justified as he simply was trying to encourage something different....ya know fun , interesting or entertaining??. 
I am pretty sure the majority of people signed up here to learn and share experiences in the fish Hobby. I highly doubt anyone came here with the intentions to discuss politics or rant about whatever. And though they will pop up from time to time, it doesn't have to be every other thread. I mean I click new post/todays post and amongst a bunch of classified ads all I seen was rants and political type threads, it doesn't seem like an Aquaruia forum to me. It looked more like craigslist Rants and Raves section. I really wish you were the same fun guy you used to be, all you do now is complain about decisions/request made by the administration here. You twist things way of out of proportion IMHO. If we aren't protecting a sponsor form a bad review, then we're trying to censor something, if not that, then the site is trying to profit from people who profit here, but for the pockets of the owners....though in reality it was going back into the site in one form or another. Does it ever end? 
For the record, the only thing getting censored here is profanity and the occasional bounty put up on a fish . The threads regarding bad reviews about sponsors are *ONLY* locked when they either get out of control or were asked to be closed/deleted by the OP... which was the case last time you accused the administration of that. The OP didn't like that people had opinions that didn't concur with his and requested it to be closed immediately.
And as for "Gods Gift to Aquaria Hobbyist" , since I know who you are referring to, I can honestly say he's contributed alot more helpful/useful info to the community then you have in quite some time. Sorry you have whatever issues you have with that, but facts are facts
I do not see this site heading in any bad direction, but if your not happy with the board here, then why are you still here daily? Seems as though you are waiting for an opportunity to attack and undermine the administration here nowadays. If you want BCA to be "the way it used to be" or different then it is now , then how bout lead by example and just be the fun, helpful member you used to be, instead of the one trying to "bring down the man" (so to speak) every chance you get.......just sayin'


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sliver said:


> seems to me it's black and white. if you provide an area like the lounge for free discussion then you're giving people the green light to express whatever they so desire, period. so, either we do away with the area or simply ignore the things that we aren't fond of reading.


For those who say, just ignore those threads, the simple answer is "I can't." The Mod team must read through those threads constantly to make sure things don't get out of hand. If any thread is likely into turn one that has flaming or attacking posts, its a political or controversial thread. Guess what? That means we have to read every post in those threads several times or we're not doing our jobs as moderators. As a member, you CAN ignore the political threads. I DON'T have that luxury.

These are also the threads with the most profanity and potentially libelous postings, which means these need the most "baby-sitting".


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Now I truly understand Anthony. Truly thank you for all the hard work  and the other mods like John, Chris, Shawn, Clarence - hope I did not miss any. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> For those who say, just ignore those threads, the simple answer is "I can't." The Mod team must read through those threads constantly to make sure things don't get out of hand. If any thread is likely to turn one that has flaming or attacking posts, its a political or controversial thread. Guess what? That means we have to read every post in those threads several times or we're not doing our jobs as moderators. As a member, you CAN ignore the political threads. I DON'T have that luxury.
> 
> These are also the threads with the most profanity and potentially libelous postings, which means these need the most "baby-sitting".


and that's why being a mod is a JOB. it's not one that i would want to do ever again, i have trouble with being civil to folks who i think need a serious verbal thrashing, so i do appreciate where you're coming from but that doesn't change the fact that if you have a section that is meant for people to discuss things OTHER than aquarium related topics then you pretty much have to let them discuss whatever is on their minds, so long as it doesn't go against site rules. i know it must suck having to read a lot of the garbage that gets spewed in those threads but everyone has a right to express their opinions, just as everyone has a right to disagree with them. it's your job to make sure that it's kept relatively civil and i applaud you and the other mods and admin who do so. without you guys there WOULD be no forum.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Simple, Aqua Lounge is it open for discussion or not! There are topics discussed on here which I think are...well....not something I need to spend my time on but I don't complain about them being posted.

That being said I decided I was just going to walk away from the more political stuff because I have strong felt opinions and don't wan't to express them here, there are plenty of other forums more related to the topics than the aquaria forum. But if people feel the need to post controversial political stuff....fly at it.

Key is "let's be civil", a lesson I myself need to learn and why I quit reading and posting on a recent post.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the internet. One of our other proud shining political threads just had its first taste of name calling and patriotic bashing/apparent racism. I think what has been left out is that threads/posts of an angry, malicious or disgruntled nature will generally attract more of the same. It's a little different when we can all totally empathize with the situation, like when a sponsor gets shoplifted or a classifieds seller is shorted on payment; suddenly everyone's on the same team. However, politics rarely have a clear 'good' side or 'bad' side. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but don't use it to bad talk something many people don't agree on. It's bound to 1) be a hot spot most people steer clear of and mods monitor constantly, and 2) eventually cause pointless internet confrontation. 

Sure, feel FREE as you like to speak in this Aqua Lounge, but controversial messages and material likely to provoke arguments shouldn't belong. The threads/topics should be of a nature that brings us together (the whole point of this site), not separate us according to political alignment.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> with all due respect...I do not understand how you twist what appeared to be a simple request into "restraint, control & censorship"??
> Did he actually say stop posting political threads? No he said "please tone down"...big difference as far as I am concerned. Given that 6 out of the top 12 threads in the Aqua Lounge are rants or something of politically related nature, I would say it was quite justified as he simply was trying to encourage something different....ya know fun , interesting or entertaining??.
> I am pretty sure the majority of people signed up here to learn and share experiences in the fish Hobby. I highly doubt anyone came here with the intentions to discuss politics or rant about whatever. And though they will pop up from time to time, it doesn't have to be every other thread. I mean I click new post/todays post and amongst a bunch of classified ads all I seen was rants and political type threads, it doesn't seem like an Aquaruia forum to me. It looked more like craigslist Rants and Raves section. I really wish you were the same fun guy you used to be, all you do now is complain about decisions/request made by the administration here. You twist things way of out of proportion IMHO. If we aren't protecting a sponsor form a bad review, then we're trying to censor something, if not that, then the site is trying to profit from people who profit here, but for the pockets of the owners....though in reality it was going back into the site in one form or another. Does it ever end?
> For the record, the only thing getting censored here is profanity and the occasional bounty put up on a fish . The threads regarding bad reviews about sponsors are *ONLY* locked when they either get out of control or were asked to be closed/deleted by the OP... which was the case last time you accused the administration of that. The OP didn't like that people had opinions that didn't concur with his and requested it to be closed immediately.
> ...


Wow!!! Thanks John Boy!!
Because I choose to speak out when I feel others rights to freedom of speech is being infringed upon, wail away on me, I'm sure I deserve it LOL!!
Unfortunately when you try to control how people think & what they want to talk about or how often similar topics come up & try to change & control said frequency, that's censorship.
Especially in what's suppose to be in an open forum area. In case you hadn't noticed I haven't joined in on any of those threads either as I don't like them myself.
Difference is I would never want to stop others from having the right to to talk among themselves when they feel like it.
Obviously a good portion of the membership seems interested and partakes, bully for them!! Some don't, bully for them too!!! Each to their own, or so it should be???
While I can sympathize with the mods having to deal with it, sorry but you're the ones that signed up for the tasks. Put on your big mod panties and deal with it.
I call BS when I see it Johnny Boy, always have and always will. Don't like it?? Suck it up buttercup!!
Oh and by the way, I *am* the same old fun guy I used to be. Wish I could say the same for you.
There seems to be a lot of others on this thread that see the lame attempt at control of topics the same way I do.
I'm happy for them that they haven't been directly called out by a mod and ripped apart on the open forum. Such a warm & cushy feeling.
Thank you for straightening me out and putting me in my place.
I guess I needed that.
Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

I appreciate the JOB the mods do, babysitting an off topic section regardless of what ever the main forum topic is the hardest section to take care of. Other forums that I belong to do a few things differently when it comes to the off topic sections.
1. posts there don't count toward your post count
2. posts there don't appear in the new posts 

These two things could help.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I wasn't going to post here, but.....

IMO off topic threads aren't the real problem. The behavior of the people in those threads is what's causing the problem...name calling, personal attacks, lack of civility. The post above illustrates what I'm talking about pretty well. Yes, you can skip over posts you're not interested in, and yes people on here have non fish related interests. However, if the focus becomes all about the off topic forums, we lose the fish focus that most of us are here for. There are 5 zillion hard core political forums out there...if you really want to debate politics a lot, post on those and come here for your fish fix.

The mods have a pretty thankless task on here for not a lot of reward. I don't think Nicklfire makes enough off this forum to make up for some of the crap I've seen thrown his way, either. I personally appreciate being able to read through a forum that's well organized with lots of diverse opinions but at the same time doesn't get weighted down with duplicate thread dreck and people acting like 14 year olds, which is what the mods are here for, so a big thank you from me to them for what they do. I wouldn't want to do it.

Tiwaz's suggestion about posts in the off-topic section not counting towards your total post count/new posts is great. I wouldn't ban political posts, and I don't think anyone is suggesting it, but it would be nice if:

a) there were fewer of them - lots are duplicates with the same fights and stuff happening over and over again and it's getting really repetitive
b) people could act civil and respectful on them!
c) maybe they could get prefixed for easy identification, like POL: ?


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head. There's a lack of respect and people seem interested in getting their point across at all costs. 
Whether you are right or wrong, there's a way of getting your point across without stepping on others to do it. As the saying goes, "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar..."

It's one of the reasons why I stopped posting on BCA for a while and why I stopped being a Mod years ago, too many internet know-it-alls and tough guys. Not worth my time or energy.



Elle said:


> I wasn't going to post here, but.....
> 
> IMO off topic threads aren't the real problem. The behavior of the people in those threads is what's causing the problem...name calling, personal attacks, lack of civility. The post above illustrates what I'm talking about pretty well. Yes, you can skip over posts you're not interested in, and yes people on here have non fish related interests. However, if the focus becomes all about the off topic forums, we lose the fish focus that most of us are here for. There are 5 zillion hard core political forums out there...if you really want to debate politics a lot, post on those and come here for your fish fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I am coming around to the idea that censorship on the internet is needed. This is mirrored by events in the broader world:

Google reports 'alarming' rise in government censorship requests - CNN.com

I think what is needed on internet forums is a constitution or code of conduct: zero tolerance for racism, homophobia, sexism, threats of violence, cyber (emotional) bullying and name calling. IMO mods should just delete any post that contains these problems.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> I am coming around to the idea that censorship on the internet is needed. This is mirrored by events in the broader world:
> 
> Google reports 'alarming' rise in government censorship requests - CNN.com
> 
> I think what is needed on internet forums is a constitution or code of conduct: zero tolerance for racism, homophobia, sexism, threats of violence, cyber (emotional) bullying and name calling. IMO mods should just delete any post that contains these problems.


I agree completely, keeping the forum clean of insults etc. can only be a good thing. Allowing it to continue will only encourage more of it which will likely take its toll on participation. A newspaper or magazine would not publish it, why an internet forum?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that some sort of moderating is essential. Without it the mean spirited and the crazies tend to take over and discourage the rest from participating. But a Common Sense approach to moderating works better than Zero Tolerance. The latter tends to lead to situations like the school that had a Zero Tolerance to toy guns which suspended a 5 year old because he aimed his sandwich at a kid and said "Bang!"

There will always be difficult decisions, and often people will be displeased with decisions, but common sense beats zero tolerance every time.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

TomC said:


> I agree that some sort of moderating is essential. Without it the mean spirited and the crazies tend to take over and discourage the rest from participating. But a Common Sense approach to moderating works better than Zero Tolerance. The latter tends to lead to situations like the school that had a Zero Tolerance to toy guns which suspended a 5 year old because he aimed his sandwich at a kid and said "Bang!"
> 
> There will always be difficult decisions, and often people will be displeased with decisions, but common sense beats zero tolerance every time.


Lol off topic, but can i see the article about the kid?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

J'sRacing said:


> Lol off topic, but can i see the article about the kid?


 Sorry, I was speaking from memory. It happened somewhere in the states.

Edit: I tried to find the sandwich story, but came across this one which is almost as good:

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/oregonian/susan_nielsen/index.ssf/2010/02/toy_guns_and_zero_tolerance_no.html


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Political threads?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

if you want freedom and anarchy theres some lovely boards over on 4chan or reddit or wherever

this is an aquarium forum ... there will be censorship as children use the site. if you want to gripe about the injustices served to you by using a free site, go elsewhere,


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

In my opinion, having political debates and threads n here is fine EXCEPT that if people voice their support for one partner another, they get targeted like an American terrorist organisation. maybe if a mod makes one thread for that specific purpose of. politics with a warking in the


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Arrg. Sorry. On my new phone. Sorry for the typos. Haven't gotten used to the touch screen keyboard yet.


----------

